# Post contest today (Closed)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am feeling like giving away a GC guitar strap today. This will be a post contest as usual. All posts to this thread will be eligible. Contest will end at 8:00 pm EST today. Best of luck to all.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Super offer. Count me in!


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I could use free stuff! My bass needs its own strap.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mmmmmm Strap me in!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah! I like free stuff. :banana:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well Gawwllley! thanks! what a nice thing for you to do on this gloomy Monday!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Count me in. Free is good!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Yay!!! Here we go again!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

w00t!!! Just ordered a new guitar, so I need a new strap for it!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Must be cool to just decide to give useful stuff away and make someone's day. Nice gesture - count me (and my post) in.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I win I'll have to decide whether to put it on my Strat or my Tele. Or just buy a matching one so I'll have one for both.
Thanks for the opportunity to win a strap.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

oh...very generous..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in too!! These straps are great. Might need a new guitar if I win the strap.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

count me in too........awesome gesture......we haven't had a freebie for quite a while.......thank you


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm innnnnn....


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I desperately need a strap... :smile:


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Almost missed this...count me in!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Contests are always a good solution to Mondays.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am feeling like giving away a GC guitar strap today. This will be a post contest as usual. All posts to this thread will be eligible. Contest will end at 8:00 pm EST today. Best of luck to all.


Wow ........ and I do so much need a new strap for the little guy whose borrowing my Wildkat next week.

Won't hold my breath though - the last time I "won" anything was when they told me I was the father :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> Wow ........ and I do so much need a new strap for the little guy whose borrowing my Wildkat next week.
> 
> Won't hold my breath though - the last time I "won" anything was when they told me I was the father :smile:


Odds should be good for you. I am not going to send out an email on this one, like I normally do. So if people see the thread and get in, thats the only way they will know about it.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Need to get the Western count a bit higher. Count me in. 

Regards,


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I like free stuff too.....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm glad I checked out the site before heading off to work. Hope I win.

Thanks GC!!!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool, a strap would be nice.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I could definitely use a new strap.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd like to win it so that I can give it to a deserving student of meagre resources. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Count me in, I could always use another strap!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I'd like to win it so that I can give it to a deserving student of meagre resources.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


GC can donate one for the right cause.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Free stuff is always good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Fastest growing thread I've seen in a while....When in Rome!


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice - count me in too.:smile:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Free strap please :smile:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes please, I need one for the new guitar I bought.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I was wondering when another post contest would pop up.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

*People called Romanes they go the house*



Wayward Son said:


> Fastest growing thread I've seen in a while....When in Rome!


CENTURION: What's this, then? 'Romanes Eunt Domus'? 'People called Romanes they go the house'?
BRIAN: It-- it says, 'Romans, go home'.
CENTURION: No, it doesn't. What's Latin for 'Roman'? Come on!
BRIAN: Aah!
CENTURION: Come on!
BRIAN: 'R-- Romanus'?
CENTURION: Goes like...?
BRIAN: 'Annus'?
CENTURION: Vocative plural of 'annus' is...?
BRIAN: Eh. 'Anni'?
CENTURION: 'Romani'. 'Eunt'? What is 'eunt'?
BRIAN: 'Go'. Let--
CENTURION: Conjugate the verb 'to go'.
BRIAN: Uh. 'Ire'. Uh, 'eo'. 'Is'. 'It'. 'Imus'. 'Itis'. 'Eunt'.
CENTURION: So 'eunt' is...?
BRIAN: Ah, huh, third person plural, uh, present indicative. Uh, 'they go'.
CENTURION: But 'Romans, go home' is an order, so you must use the...?
BRIAN: The... imperative!
CENTURION: Which is...?
BRIAN: Umm! Oh. Oh. Um, 'i'. 'I'!
CENTURION: How many Romans?
BRIAN: Ah! 'I'-- Plural. Plural. 'Ite'. 'Ite'.
CENTURION: 'Ite'.
BRIAN: Ah. Eh.
CENTURION: 'Domus'?
BRIAN: Eh.
CENTURION: Nominative?
BRIAN: Oh.
CENTURION: 'Go home'? This is motion towards. Isn't it, boy?
BRIAN: Ah. Ah, dative, sir! Ahh! No, not dative! Not the dative, sir! No! Ah! Oh, the... accusative! Accusative! Ah! 'Domum', sir! 'Ad domum'! Ah! Oooh! Ah!
CENTURION: Except that 'domus' takes the...?
BRIAN: The locative, sir!
CENTURION: Which is...?!
BRIAN: 'Domum'.
CENTURION: 'Domum'.
BRIAN: Aaah! Ah.
CENTURION: 'Um'. Understand?
BRIAN: Yes, sir.
CENTURION: Now, write it out a hundred times.
BRIAN: Yes, sir. Thank you, sir. Hail Caesar, sir.
CENTURION: Hail Caesar. If it's not done by sunrise, I'll cut your balls off.
BRIAN: Oh, thank you, sir. Thank you, sir. Hail Caesar and everything, sir! Oh. Mmm!
Finished!
ROMAN SOLDIER STIG: Right. Now don't do it again.
[CENTURIONS chase BRIAN]
MAN: Hey! Bloody Romans. 

[youtube=Option]IIAdHEwiAy8[/youtube]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Can always use another guitar strap then I wouldn't have to resize them when needed....


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, free stuff! And a cool strap as well, though the kid will take it like everything else I have. Count me in. :wave:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Strap on Strap on


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

When I was a kid in school, teachers used to give us the strap. Actually, they never gave us the strap, they would hit us with the bloody thing. 

[youtube=Option]jxo81Ok9Urk[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee If I hadn't purchased a strap at a yardsale on Saturday you wouldn't have had this would you ...ok IF I win I will build another guitar ok :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

how much u charge per guitar?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

a strap would be a good thing!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for running the contest by the way!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> When I was a kid in school, teachers used to give us the strap. Actually, they never gave us the strap, they would hit us with the bloody thing.
> 
> [youtube=Option]jxo81Ok9Urk[/youtube]


Dave Allen - good find! My Dads favourite comedian ever. I vote we just give the strap to devnulljp for providing 2 good videos!:rockon2:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Is that the strap with a hole at each end? I got one once with the holes in the middle and it didn't work too good!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Do these straps improve tone?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh! I better squeak in here while I can. Thanks GC!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh! I better squeak in here while I can. Thanks GC!



Same here.

This makes it tough on us westerners, and our later time zones.

But hey---I amde it in time to post--so thanks.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ok, im in too!
good luck all:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope I win!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am feeling like giving away a GC guitar strap today. This will be a post contest as usual. All posts to this thread will be eligible. Contest will end at 8:00 pm EST today. Best of luck to all.


 
I'll see if I can slip in under the closing door....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thread and constest is closed. Winner to be announced.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winner of the GC Guitar Strap is Rumble_b

Congrats and send me your address via PM.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow!! That is awesome!! That sure makes up for the horrible day I had at work.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats Rumble..........wear with pride.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations Rumble.

Nothing brightens up your day like winning something.





(well there are one or two things that DO, but this is a family oriented site)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That's great - couldn't have given it to a more helpful forumite. Congratulations to Rumble_b


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Rumble,

just make shure the strap is for a righthand guitar, otherwise I'll take it !!! :tongue: sdsre :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*pick me , pick me*

always in need of another strap.....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Crossroads said:


> always in need of another strap.....:smilie_flagge17:


Sorry crossroads, this contest ran last night. Stay tuned. We will run another at some point.


----------

